# nipped fin vs fin rot



## Johnnyboy (Oct 1, 2008)

Just a quick question, i can post pics later tonight if needed.

Is there a visual difference between fin rot and nipped fins? if so, what would it be?

some of my fish have nipped pectorals and after a while they start to look ragged, i would like to know the difference or things i should look for.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

How nipped are the fins? Nipped pectorals are classic problems from aggression in the tank. All kinds of ugliness can result from it, but if the fins are otherwise clear, it's probably just plain old injury.

Be sure that the water quality is at it's best, and that you're using a good dechlorinator that benefits the slime coat. Perhaps a little aquarium salt and/or Melafix, and the fins should heal up just fine.

In the long term, remember that treating nipped fins is still treating a symptom of the root problem, which would be incompatible fish, so I'd keep an eye on things and consider revamping the stock list.

-Ryan


----------



## Johnnyboy (Oct 1, 2008)

its not that bad i think, just a chunk in the middle of the pec. fin.

the funny thing is the dom. male and some of the other males are the ones with nipped fins, so i chock it down to establishing the pecking order.

My dom male is a soclo who is beautiful btw, hes the one with the worst nipped pect of them all, but it doesnt seem to affect him, it just looks ugly 

I watch my tank more than i do anything else at home and i watch him the most, he basically stays to his "home" i'd call it and when he chases anything its usually just to the outside of his territory then he backs off.

I just dont know if fin rot could start from nipped fins.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Usually, with fin rot, you can see a whitish cottony substance growing around the edges of the fins that are deteriorating. Nips are a bit "cleaner", for lack of a better word.

Either way, infection can follow.

Super clean water and Melafix will usually take care of injuries, while antibiotics are needed for true fin rot.


----------

